# desktop at Maximum 25K



## TheHumanBot (Dec 16, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
A: Office work. word and access stuff. photoshop premier aftereffects similar softwares basic 3d practicing virtual pc should work flawlessly LOL
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:idk.
3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 25K
4. Planning to overclock?
A:No.
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: XP
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 160gb or any suites 
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: 1024x786 17" LCD
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 7
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: I will be doing assembling.
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Next Week Monday
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: no.
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: No AMD. 
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Vapi, Gujarat
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Nothing

Main things i expect is 2GB or more ram. atleast 17" LCD. i am not sure about the budget if this req. will fit but its the Maximum i can manage.

Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2010)

I think you are not going for AMD then. But getting a Intel config @ 25K budget neither give you optimum solution nor it is value for money. So I strongly suggest you to go for an AMD quad core. Suggesting both for you:

*AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 4.5k
ASUS M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6K
G.Skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Normal Frontech/Iball cabinet without PSU: 0.7K
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
Keyboard n Mouse @ 0.6K
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k
*
Total - 21.3K. Add an APC 650W UPS @ 2.6K

Intel Option -

*Intel Pentium Dual Core E5500 @ 3k
Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo @ 2.6k*


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2010)

@ TheHumanBot

You can go for core i3 540 + h55 chipset board.


*Intel Core i3 540 @ 5k
MSI H55M-E33 @ 4.5k*

This will be equivalent to the amd rig and will have less TDP. Check for some cheap h55 boards around 3.5k to lower the budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2010)

^^he is working on premier after effects and you are suggesting him i3 vickybat!! 635 is much better in those. 
go for cilus's config.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2010)

@ JASKANWAR 

Jas he has denied using any amd components so suggested him intel.

@TheHumanBot

Increase your budget and go for an i5 750 for about 8.5k and you will breeze through premier after effects . But don't forget to add a gpu as its mandatory for i5 750.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

*AMD Athlon II X4 635* @ 4.4k [4 core processor]
*Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H* @ 4.4k [has good integrated graphics]
*2GB Kingston/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM* @ 1.5k
*500GB WD Caviar Blue* @ 1.7k
*LG DVD Writer* @ 0.9k
*Cooler Master Elite 310* @ 1.5k
*FSP Saga II 350w PSU* @ 1.5k [very important]
*Logitech Keyboard + Mouse combo* @ 0.5k
*Altec Lansing VS2621* @ 1.5k
*Dell S1909W 18.5" monitor* @ 6.5k
*APC 600VA UPS* @ 2k

Total - 26.3k.

A better overall performer than any Intel configuration possible in your budget. If you need Intel strictly, then go with vickybat's suggestion. Go with a local cabinet to save more money.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry guys i was out for 2 days anyway.

vickybat i liked your config but can you pls update it 
with new suggestion ico and as you said i5 and you didnt mentioned mobo for i5.
now will be replying regularly.

Sorry guys i was out for 2 days anyway.

vickybat i liked your config but can you pls update it 
with new suggestion ico and as you said i5 and you didnt mentioned mobo for i5.
now will be replying regularly.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

^^ Intel Core i5 is not possible in your budget. Only Core i3-530/540 are possible which are slightly better than Athlon II X4 635 in games IF you use a discrete graphics but they lag behind in rendering, video editing etc. because they are only dual core. The AMD configuration also has better integrated graphics.

If you want to consider Core i5, then increase your budget atleast by 11k. 3.5k for the Core i5-760 processor, 2k for a better P55 motherboard, 1k for a better PSU and the other 5k for a decent discrete graphics (recommended).


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2010)

@ TheHumanBot

Okay but i suggest to up your budget to include an i5 750 because it also needs a GPU as there's no on chip graphics solution for i5 7 series. Only the i3 and i5 6series have graphics solutions . *But never go for i5 6 series*.

For your config let me try for a 750 config. So here it goes:

*Intel core i5 750 @ 8.5k
MSI H55M-E33   @ 4.5k
MSI N240GT-MD1G @ 5k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
Zebronics Bizli @ 1k
FSP Saga II 400w PSU @ 1.8k
G.Skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Apc 550va @ 1.5k
keyboard + mouse @ 0.5k

Total = 30.8k*

Now this is a more balanced rig for your requirements. Tell me your feedback


----------



## Joker (Dec 18, 2010)

^^ speakers, keyboard mouse, better motherboard and UPS needed.

Intel Core i5-750 @ 8500
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6400
2GB DDR3 1333mhz RAM @ 1500
500GB WD Blue or Seagate 7200.12 hard disk @ 1800
Sapphire or MSI HD 5670 @ 5300 is better than gt240.
BenQ G922HDL 18.5 inch monitor @ 5800
Corsair CX400 PSU @ 2700
DVD Writer 22x @ 900
CM Elite 310 @ 1500
APC 600VA UPS @ 2000
keyboard + mouse @ 500
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1500k

total 38400

*fully optimized machine is important.* you will have to increase the budget if u want to go Core i5-750.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2010)

@ joker

The h55 chipset based board will handle the i5 750 fine and op has no intentions of overclocking. I had suggested him a ups(* apc 550va*) in case you didn't see that is.

The gt240 is mentioned because of its cuda support and op might need it in premier after effects (he's not into gaming i suppose). Check this

Therefore amd cards are a big no in this department. The speakers can be purchased later as the system gets the priority first.
And Yes i had forgotten to add a keyboard and mouse so .5k can be added to my spec which takes the total to 30.8k.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 18, 2010)

i am going to cut down graphic card and speakers
don't need graphic card and speakers.
GFX onboard is enough. lol all i play is Captain Claw and sometime CS Steam.
rendering will be occasionally so its not IMP at all.

sorry guys you all have to update ur posts everytime i reply.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice config vicky..
And the gt240 is very good in gaming too..my neighbour plays on a 19" monitor at the highest setting and resolution..he has played MOH and Black ops and gets good fps..
Though the op is not into gaming but the above card will help a lot when he changes his mind.

In that case u would have 2 choices..
1. Go with the i3 and h55
2. Go with the amd rig as u will be getting a complete package at that price..


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2010)

TheHumanBot said:


> i am going to cut down graphic card and speakers
> don't need graphic card and speakers.
> GFX onboard is enough. lol all i play is Captain Claw and sometime CS Steam.
> rendering will be occasionally so its not IMP at all.
> ...



Keviv219 is right.

You cannot go with onboard graphics with i5 750 because there isn't any.A discrete card is compulsary with i5 750 or else where will you plug your monitor!

If onboard for now then the amd rig *ico* suggested is balanced and is a complete package.Even *cilus's* config is good if you are on a tight budget. If you stick with intel within your budget then forget i5 750 and stick with i3 540 but it won't help you with the apps you would be working on.

My suggestion is increase your budget to atleast 30k and go with the i5 config i suggested or else stick with amd cause thats the best at your current budget.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

TheHumanBot said:


> i am going to cut down graphic card and speakers
> don't need graphic card and speakers.
> GFX onboard is enough. lol all i play is Captain Claw and sometime CS Steam.
> rendering will be occasionally so its not IMP at all.
> ...


and you will have to make yourself very clear everytime you reply. What is your updated budget??

*Updated configuration @ under 30k - RAM made 4GB and processor changed*

*AMD Phenom II X6 1055T* @ 8.3k [6 core processor...blows away every Core i3 and better than Core i5-750 for your purpose]
*Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H* @ 4.4k [has good integrated graphics]
*2*2GB Kingston/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM* @ 3k
*500GB WD Caviar Blue* @ 1.7k
*LG DVD Writer* @ 0.9k
*Cooler Master Elite 310* @ 1.5k
*FSP Saga II 500w PSU* @ 2.1k [very important]
*Logitech Keyboard + Mouse combo* @ 0.5k
*Dell S1909W 18.5" monitor* @ 6.5k
*APC 600VA UPS* @ 2k

Total 30k.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2010)

^^
That board is not at all optimised to house a 125 watt cpu as it has a 4+1 phase power design. Phenom 2 x6's need an 8+1 phase design to run optimally or the consequences can be severe ( see *sorcerer's* post). The motherboard has a chance of getting blown. 

The integrated graphics won't do the op any good as he'll be using aftereffects. Nvidia gpu's fare better here. Therefore x6's are away from his budget but are great for his type of work.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

vickybat said:


> ^^
> That board is not at all optimised to house a 125 watt cpu as it has a 4+1 phase power design. Phenom 2 x6's need an 8+1 phase design to run optimally or the consequences can be severe ( see *sorcerer's* post). The motherboard has a chance of getting blown.


1055T is *95w.*

The OP has said that he won't be going for a discrete GPU and I've suggested accordingly.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2010)

As far as i know its 125 watts. Check this and this.

Is there a 95 watt variant? Its not listed even in amd's site.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

vickybat said:


> As far as i know its 125 watts. Check this and this.
> 
> Is there a 95 watt variant? Its not listed even in amd's site.


There is and you can easily know through Googling.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 18, 2010)

Newly released Phenom II 1055T processors are 95W TDP as per my knowledge.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2010)

ico said:


> There is and you can easily know through Googling.



Its not officially listed. Can you provide some legitimate links?



ico said:


> The OP has said that he won't be going for a discrete GPU and I've suggested accordingly.




Op also said NO to AMD, so suggested him accordingly.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

vickybat said:


> ^^
> That board is not at all optimised to house a 125 watt cpu as it has a 4+1 phase power design. Phenom 2 x6's need an 8+1 phase design to run optimally or the consequences can be severe ( see *sorcerer's* post). The motherboard has a chance of getting blown.


It all depends on the correct implementation. 

MSI didn't implement it correctly, their motherboards already are known to be glitchy (see P55-GD65 and X58-Pro-E). They cramped up crossfire on 890GXM-G65...that guy overclocked his processor to max.

I haven't suggested any Graphic card in all of my configs.


----------



## Joker (Dec 18, 2010)

vickybat said:


> ^^
> That board is not at all optimised to house a 125 watt cpu as it has a 4+1 phase power design. Phenom 2 x6's need an 8+1 phase design to run optimally or the consequences can be severe ( see *sorcerer's* post). The motherboard has a chance of getting blown.


as bad as using core i5 on a low-end MSI H55 board with a discrete old gen gpu.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 18, 2010)

If you want to increase tour budget to 30K then I think you can go with Pheom II quad cores to cut some budget. It is marginally better than COre i5 processors and far better than Core i3s. This config is with revised price also.

Phenom II X4 945 (3 GHz quad core with 6 MB L3 cache, 95W) @ 6.1K
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k
Kingston 2X2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 2.6K
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12 @ 1.7K
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Gigabyte LC400 80+ @ 1.6k
Normal Zebronics cabinet without SMPS @0.8K
Zotac 9600 GT eco 512 MB GDDR3 @ 3.6K
Logitech Keyboard + Mouse combo @ 0.5k
A.O.C 19" LCD (1440X900) @ 5.5K
APC 600VA UPS @ 2k

Total 25.2K...within your budget.
reason: 
1. Processor: The kind of applications you've mentioned are heavily multithreaded and can take advantage of 4 physical cores n better than 4 logical cores of i3/i5. The new 945 is of 95W, check before purchasing
2. Motherboard: As you are not gonna overclock, you simply don't need a 8+1 pin or high end mobo. This mobo is based on AMD 760G chipset and should be fine. If you want something better, go for *MSI 785GM P45 @ 3.6K*
3. Replaced Dell with cheaper 19" LCD. It is very good monitor. My friend is using for 2.4 Years and it is really good. you will also have one resolution over 18.5" monitors 1366X768
4. Added a low end nVidia card.  Reason is the kinda applications you're working on supports nVidia CUDA and will be highly benefited from a nVidia CUDA enabled graphics card due to GPU assisted processing.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2010)

@ ico

Ya but sorcerer had pointed out some other important aspects of running a thuban processor. He had suggested to avoid 4+1 phase mobo's for thubans even for price conscious users.

I guess he's the right guy to ask.



Joker said:


> as bad as using core i5 on a low-end MSI H55 board with a discrete old gen gpu.



core i5's power consumption at load is much less than 1055t. So h55 based boards will suffice.

And that old gen gpu can do a lot of things than any of its new gen competitors at that price.



Cilus said:


> If you want to increase tour budget to 30K then I think you can go with Pheom II quad cores to cut some budget. It is marginally better than COre i5 processors and far better than Core i3s. This config is with revised price also.
> 
> Phenom II X4 945 (3 GHz quad core with 6 MB L3 cache, 95W) @ 6.1K
> Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k
> ...



No buddy phenom 2 x4's cannot hold a candle to i5 7 series. i5 750 has 4 physical cores and no logical cores.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 18, 2010)

Vikcy I was not talking about i5 quad cores, I was talking about their dual core models. That's why I've mentioned 4 logical cores. I know i5 quad cores are better.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Vikcy I was not talking about i5 quad cores, I was talking about their dual core models. That's why I've mentioned 4 logical cores. I know i5 quad cores are better.



Ok got it. Your config is looking good for OP as it fits in his budget and is lot better than athlon x4's. 

But he is not interested in amd's. See his first post. Thats why i had to suggest him intel.


----------



## Joker (Dec 18, 2010)

vickybat said:


> core i5's power consumption at load is much less than 1055t. So h55 based boards will suffice.
> 
> And that old gen gpu can do a lot of things than any of its new gen competitors at that price.


*img522.imageshack.us/img522/9721/powerw.th.png

H55 motherboards will suffice..but proper ones...not low-end MSIs....something like Asus P7H55-M Pro is good and safe.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2010)

Joker said:


> *img522.imageshack.us/img522/9721/powerw.th.png
> 
> H55 motherboards will suffice..but proper ones...not low-end MSIs....something like Asus P7H55-M Pro is good and safe.



msi too will suffice. As you can see from your posted image, i5's consumption at load at 167 watts is lot less than 1055t at 194 watts. At the price of that Asus board, the op can get a p55 based board.

As op's not into overclocking, intel's own h55 chipsets will also be good enough.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 18, 2010)

@vickybat
Referring to Sorcy's post, OP can run off a 1055T pretty well off a 4+1 phase since he has no intentions of OCing & a 4pin ATX can handle loads upto 192W (+ 15-20% tolerance). See my posts in the same thread regarding this.
And yes 1055Ts are available in 95W also but I have no idea regarding where 125W versions have been hacked off the line.

@ico
GPUs don't play that great a part in the burning of a 4-pin 4+1 phase ATX, Since PCI slots take there power from the 20-pin ATX(3.3V & 5V rails)


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

nbaztec said:


> @ico
> GPUs don't play that great a part in the burning of a 4-pin 4+1 phase ATX, Since PCI slots take there power from the 20-pin ATX(3.3V & 5V rails)


My post regarding that guy's GPU wasn't in this context although it might have looked.  Fixing it.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 18, 2010)

No probs. Just preventing more of unnecessary paranoia.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 19, 2010)

This is awesome guys that you are taking time and helping me out.
now let me clear many stuff here.

Pc is not for me or my home.
its for office where i work currently.
so i have to be careful with it cause if i left this Job and the next guy comes up to my place then he should not tell my boss that this pc is shitty and not good at all.
so i am damn sure the guy who replace me will dont have a fooking idea how cool is AMD cheaper & best performance so i have to go with the crowd and choose Intel. i have no option left to choose INTEL. 

so any i3 or i5 fit in my budget. budget is flexible to 30k now.
forget the aftereffects dont need it now.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 19, 2010)

If intel is what you want for your above mentioned reasons, trhen for a budget of 30k consider the config i posted i.e the i5 750 one. Well posting it again.

*Intel core i5 750 @ 8.5k
MSI H55M-E33 @ 4.5k
MSI N240GT-MD1G @ 5k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
Zebronics Bizli @ 1k
FSP Saga II 400w PSU @ 1.8k
G.Skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Apc 550va @ 1.5k
keyboard + mouse @ 0.5k

Total = 30.8k*

THIS IS THE BEST INTEL CONFIG IN YOUR BUDGET and will be better future proof than any i3 based configuration.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 19, 2010)

@OP Don't circumlocute, go for vicky's config
Personally I think you'd do well with FSP II 350W & Regular Kingston DDR3 instead of OC-friendly GSkill.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the updates vicky.
so anyone other suggestions ?
or this one is final 

i was waiting for more replies.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2010)

quite impressive setup by vickybat of an intel config under 30k
will serve well
no more choice to wait for
go get it


----------

